# Lay Lake -- Spring Creek



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Put in at Bozo's marina About 6:00am and fished till 1:00pm. Started on the points and railroad bed at Spring Creek and caught a 3 lb'er. Moved on to the islands about 8:00 and caught 1.5 and a 7.3. The big one was full of eggs and the tail bloody. Missed a few more. Water temp. was 58.7. All were caught on a blue worm. Left my damn camera at home. Good day on the water!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Nice Bag, James. 

Thanks for sharing. Don't forget the camera next trip, over seven pounds definately deserves a photo op.

thanks for posting.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for the report. 

Love some bass fishin' ..... actually *love* bass catchin', LOL


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys, I tried something a little new on this trip and did not know if it would work or not. I saw a rig on tv and wanted to try it. I fished a double worm rig. Swivel with two leaders run from it. One 24 inches and the other 18 inches. Small slip lead on the long leader. worked good and did not tangle


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Good job! Yeah that 7lber was camera worthy, still small or big that feeling is awesome!


----------

